# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Trước khi chết bạn hãy đến đây - Du lịch thế giới

## hangnt

*Có thể từng nghe qua tên của những danh lam thắng cảnh dưới đây, song chắc chắn bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên trước vẻ đẹp mỹ miều của các thành phố diễm lệ này. Một vẻ đẹp khó mà cưỡng lại song dường như đã bị bao phủ bởi bức màn bí ẩn. Và thật không ngoa khi nói, trước khi chết, bạn phải một lần đến đây! 

1. Puerto Rico – bức tranh thiên nhiên tươi đẹp*

Đến với Puerto Rico, chắc chắn bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước vẻ đẹp nên thơ của những bãi biển trải dài tít tắp, đặc biệt là các hòn đảo Vieques, Mona hay Culebra. Bên cạnh đó là các thành phố nằm tựa lưng vào núi, mặt hướng ra biển đầy quyến rũ.



Nằm trong khách sạn ngắm mặt trời mọc và khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp của biển vào sáng sớm thì thật là tuyệt. Tất nhiên không thể bỏ qua khu phố cổ San Juan tọa lạc trên một ngọn đồi với những ngôi nhà cổ trạm khắc hoa văn tinh xảo.
*2. Maui – Hòn đảo náo nhiệt*

Tuy là đảo nhỏ thuộc quần đảo Hawaii, nhưng Maui lại là nơi thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch bởi các hoạt động vui chơi hấp dẫn. Thú vị nhất là trò lướt ván, lặn ngắm san hô dưới đáy biển hay chèo thuyền, ngắm cá voi… Đặc biệt, trên đảo còn có sân golf rất hoành tráng nên nơi đây thường hội tụ rất nhiều tay chơi golf nổi tiếng thế giới (kể cả Tiger Woods). Khi đã vui chơi thỏa thích tại các bãi biển, bạn có thể viếng thăm các điểm du lịch lớn của Maui.



Trước tiên là xa lộ Hana uốn quanh nhiều ngọn núi, đi qua bãi cát đen cũng như những thác nước hùng vĩ. Song bạn không nên bỏ qua Lahaina, một trong những điểm hấp dẫn nhất trên đảo với các cửa hiệu, nhà hàng chạy dọc hai bên đường.
*3. San Francisco - ngọn núi hùng vĩ*

Là thành phố đông dân thứ tư của bang California, San Francisco thu hút du khách bởi cảnh đẹp của núi đồi thiên nhiên. Trong đó phải kể đến ngọn núi nổi tiếng mang tên thành phố – núi San Francisco. Thật thú vị khi được lang thang trên những con đường quanh co chạy dài lên dốc đồi dẫn đến ngọn núi nổi tiếng này.



Phong cảnh ở đây đẹp tuyệt vời với những hàng cây hiên ngang bên cạnh ngọn núi hùng vĩ. Nếu thích không khí náo nhiệt của thành phố, bạn nên tiến thẳng vào các khu trung tâm để thỏa sức vui chơi cùng bạn bè. Khung cảnh vừa cổ điển vừa hiện đại đem đến vẻ đẹp quyến rũ cho San Francisco.
*4. Prague – vẻ đẹp cổ kính*

Nằm bên dòng sông Vltava thơ mộng, Prague (thủ đô Cộng hòa Czech) được mệnh danh là “Thành phố vàng” khi chiếm giữ vẻ đẹp cổ kính và hấp dẫn nhất châu Âu. Hằng năm, nơi đây thu hút hàng ngàn du khách bởi các công trình kiến trúc cổ đại có một không hai trên thế giới như đồng hồ thiên văn, quảng trường Staromestske namesti… Prague nổi bật với những ngôi nhà mái ngói đỏ tươi nằm trên khắp các nẻo đường. Nhiều người lấy làm may mắn khi được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kỳ diệu của chúng và thưởng thức những giai điệu bất hủ của các nhóm nhạc đường phố.



Bên cạnh đó là hàng loạt các sự kiện văn hoá, các buổi hoà nhạc và kịch thường xuyên được tổ chức.
*5. Zurich – thành phố lý tưởng*

Dựa vào chất lượng cuộc sống, không gian xanh và khí hậu ôn hòa, Zurich được người dân khắp thế giới bình chọn là thành phố lý tưởng nhất thế giới. Đây là niềm tự hào của Thụy sĩ khi sở hữu thành phố vững mạnh về tài chính, ổn định về chính trị và thu hút các du khách cũng như người yêu nghệ thuật nhờ hệ thống bảo tàng và lễ hội văn hóa độc đáo. Đến Zurich, bạn đừng quên nếm thử ly bia mát lạnh và ngon tuyệt nơi đây. Đồng thời dạo quanh các cửa hàng thiết kế để chiêm ngưỡng những tác phẩm nghệ thuật tinh tế và thử các món ngon tại những nhà hàng nổi tiếng. Đặc biệt ở Zurich không khí cực kỳ thoáng đãng, trong lành bởi hầu hết ô tô đều bị cấm hoạt động trên nhiều con đường trong trung tâm thành phố.



Trong đó có cả đại lộ Bahnhofstrasse, vì vậy bạn có thể thư thái tản bộ,

đi mua sắm hay uống cà phê mà không sợ bị làm phiền bởi tiếng ồn và khói bụi ô tô.
*6. Austin – chốn yên bình*

Austin là thành phố thơ mộng thuộc bang Texas (Mỹ) nằm bên cạnh những ngọn đồi chập chùng và dòng sông Colorado hiền hòa. Tên thành phố được lấy theo tên gọi của vị anh hùng Austin có công lớn trong các cuộc chiến tranh và dựng lên các trường đại học ở đây. Vùng ven thành phố là khung cảnh xanh mát, dễ chịu với những nhịp cầu bắc qua các con sông và những hàng cây hai bên đường.



Quán rượu, câu lạc bộ, tiệm bán quà lưu niệm, nhà hàng, tiệm café… là những gì bạn có thể dễ dàng bắt gặp trên các con đường khi đã đặt chân vào thành phố. Vì thế có thể hiểu tại sao tay đua nổi tiếng Lance Armstrong chọn Austin làm nơi cư ngụ.
*7. Crete – hòn đảo đa sắc màu*

Du khách sẽ có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp cổ điển pha lẫn nét hiện đại, trẻ trung của các thành phố trên đảo Crete. Trong đó phải kể đến thành phố Heraklion, nơi bạn có thể thưởng thức hàng loạt các món ăn địa phương tuyệt vời trong ánh nắng mặt trời ấm áp và những làn gió mát. Chắc chắn đây sẽ là nơi lý tưởng, là chốn bình yên cho bạn dừng chân và khám phá nền văn hóa cổ đại của đảo Crete cũng như Hy Lạp.



Nếu thích không khí sôi động, náo nhiệt thì bạn hãy chờ màn đêm buông xuống và ghé thăm các quán bar, hộp đêm nổi tiếng ở đây. Bên cạnh đó là các trung tâm mua sắm cùng nhiều cửa hàng bán quần áo, giày dép cho bạn thỏa sức lựa chọn.
*8. Edinburgh – mảnh đất quyến rũ* 

Đứng ở bất kỳ góc đường nào trên phố New Town, bạn cũng có thể chiếm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp diễm lệ của tòa lâu đài Edinburgh nằm trên đỉnh núi đá lửa. Còn xung quanh là rất nhiều ngọn tháp cao của nhà thờ và các ngôi nhà cổ kính độc đáo. Có lẽ đây chính là điểm thu hút khách du lịch mặc dù vào mùa này nơi đây thường khá lạnh. Edinburgh còn nổi tiếng bởi có nhiều lễ hội diễn ra hàng năm như Edinburgh Fringe (lễ hội biểu diễn nghệ thuật lớn nhất thế giới) hay Edinburgh Military Tattoo…



Vì vậy, nhiều người nói rằng, đến Anh mà không ghé thăm Scotland nhất là Edinburgh thì bạn sẽ hối tiếc cả đời!
*9. Budapest – viên ngọc châu Âu*

Thủ đô của Hungary – Budapest được mệnh danh là Paris của Đông Âu hiện lên rực rỡ và đầy quyến rũ khi ánh chiều tà nhẹ nhàng bao phủ khắp thành phố. Nơi đây nổi tiếng với cây cầu Xích bắc ngang sông Danube nối bờ Buda với bờ Pest. Phong cảnh hữu tình với lối kiến trúc cổ điển giúp cho Budapest nhanh chóng trở thành viên ngọc của châu Âu. Đây cũng là điểm hẹn quen thuộc của các nhà làm phim Hollywood khi muốn tái hiện vẻ đẹp của các thành phố cổ.



Chưa có thủ đô nào lại sở hữu nhiều di sản văn hóa thế giới như Budapest cùng các công trình kiến trúc nổi tiếng như: nhà hát Opera Quốc gia, đài kỷ niệm thiên niên kỷ và cả tòa nhà Quốc hội lớn nhất châu Âu…
*10. San Diego – vẻ đẹp rêu phong*

Xây dựng từ thế kỷ 15  nhưng hiện nay nó là thành phố lớn thứ nhì của Bang California. Bỏ  qua vẻ cổ kính của những công trình cũ sót lại như một nét văn hóa  đạc trưng, San Diego mang đầy đủ hơi thở đặc trưng của người  Mỹ về cả lối sống và văn hóa. Điểm đặc biệt nhất  mà bất cứ du khách nào cũng không thể bỏ qua đó là những bờ biển trải dài đầy nắng ấm.



Thêm một  bất ngờ khi đến đây là những cánh đồng hoa bạt ngàn vùng nông trại nổi tiếng  Carlsbad. Một vẻ đẹp pha lẫn nét đồng quê cổ điển và sự nhộn nhịp của một thành phố biển hiện đại là lý do mà hàng tuần,hàng ngàn du khách đổ về đây để tắm biển và ngắm hoa.

----------

